# No audio output device is installed.



## TiddyLack (Mar 5, 2011)

I went on vacation for 2 weeks and came back to find no sound in my pc, i have windows 7, when i hover over the sound icon in the task bar it shows "No Audio Output Device is installed." , it looks to be working fine in device manager, and i have tried re installing the sound driver but had no luck with that, could the problem be the sound card itself?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the sound card/audio chipset listed in Device Manager? Based on what you are seeing in the Task Bar, I'd say it isn't. If it's not listed, the typical cause is faulty hardware.


----------



## TiddyLack (Mar 5, 2011)

I think it's listed in Device Manager, i can see "Via High Definition Audio" under "Sound,video and game controllers" is that it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Possibly, but that doesn't explain the Task Bar message. 

What is the brand/model of the PC?


----------



## TiddyLack (Mar 5, 2011)

It doesn't have a brand, i bought every part separately, the audio card is VIA® VT1705 Audio Codec.


----------



## agj321 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am having the same problem with my PC. My PC is a Compaq Presario PC with Realtek HD. It was working fine 2 weeks ago until I had to change the power supply. After changing the power supply. it is now giving me a message "No Audio Output Device is installed." When I check for sounds (playback and recording) it is indicating that speakers and microphone are not plugged in although they are. I checked the device manager, it is saying that the device is working properly.

Also just today, I noticed that the Portable device (compact flash) has that yellow triangle in the Device Manager. I checked the properties and it is showing this message - "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)
Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available."


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OK...then what are the PC specs?

Is that an actual sound card, or a motherboard audio chipset? Assuming it's onboard, get the audio drivers from the motherboard manufacturers website.


----------



## TiddyLack (Mar 5, 2011)

Dual core CPU E5800 2.30 Ghz , 2GB RAM, Motherboard ASRock G41M-VS3.

It's a motherboard audio chipset, i already had the drivers from the motherboard's website installed and it was working fine, and i tried re-installing them but it didn't work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

So according to the MB specs: ASRock > Products > G41M-VS3

That board is using a VIA chipset. So what you are seeing in Device Manager is the audio chipset. What is the status of the chipset (in Device Manager)?


----------



## TiddyLack (Mar 5, 2011)

It says under the status: "This device is working properly." , could it be a hardware problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with a different set of speakers/headphones. Aside from that, yes, it's likely faulty.


----------



## TiddyLack (Mar 5, 2011)

I already tested with different sound devices, none of them work, looks like i'm going to have to buy a sound card, thanks for your help


----------

